# grammar book / livre de grammaire



## mingze13

I'm in need of an advanced French grammar book.   Price not an object.  

Can anyone identify books they have used successfully at advanced college or perhaps graduate level, in Canada/US/UK.  

I see many available at Amazon etc. but would like recommendations for better/worse.  

Many thanks
Anne

*[Moderator note: many threads about grammar books have been merged here.]*


----------



## timpeac

We used A comprehensive French Grammar by Byrne and Churchill revised by Glanville Price, and I thought and think it's excellent.


----------



## marat

My daughter's French prof at university (who studied in France) recommended these two books, which I just ordered through Amazon and they haven't arrived yet:

English Grammar for Students of French 2e ed. Jacqueline Morton, Oliver & Hill Press (??)
(She said this book was invalubale to her when she was studying French!)

and
The French They Never Taught You. J.J. Biname et P.G. Socken, Canadian Scholars Press, 2002

Hope this is useful, Mingze!
Mara


----------



## Karlie88

Salut 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut recommander de bons livres de grammaire pour le Français?

Je fais ma première année de A-levels et je veux quelque chose m'aider avec la grammaire. Je voudrais un livre avec des explications et aussi des questions.

merci en avance


----------



## nopal

Un Classique !
BESCHERELLE /la Conjugaison/l'Orthographe/la Grammaire /
Editions Hatier

et en ligne_________http://leconjugueur.com/
en anglais________________________http://www.lepointdufle.net/cours-de-francais.htm


----------



## akajjred

Alright I'm 17, I'm just starting to learn French on my own. I am currently using a computer program called Rocket French, it got really good reviews and I really like it so far. My high school doesn't offer French, so I took Spanish and did really well. Well anyway, the way my school taught Spanish was it focused a lot on the writing and reading of Spanish. We did not focus on conversational Spanish at all. We focused a lot more on writing a short story than asking for directions or talking to someone else. Well this Rocket French program is almost the exact opposite, it focuses almost entirely on the conversational aspect of French, which I think is better to learn at first. However, if I'm going to really learn French I'm going to need to improve my grammar, spelling, and conjugation. Does anybody know of any really good books for improving this? I'd prefer one that went from just learning French to advanced and almost fluent learners. 

BTW, I'm learning French because I'm very interested in Europe and its relations with the United States. I'm thinking about going to the American University of Paris, so I'm trying to learn French in about a year and a half. I know I won't be fluent by then, but I'd like to get to the point where I could have a somewhat coherent conversation with someone and not have to carry around a French-English dictionary. Ty.


----------



## jeremyanaya

try a french book called Grammaire progressive du français : débutant
from CLE INTERNATIONAL.
It's easy and good, not very funny though but who cares if you really want to learn french grammar.


----------



## jeremyanaya

Also, if you want to study in France a really good point in France is that EDUCATION IS FREE. There's an institution called EDUFRANCE (can't write the link, go for it on the web) which finds you a university in France to allow you to study as a french. Cost of a MASTER: 400 euros, really cheap if you compare with american fees. You can also study a french degree in english: not so interesting but possible and affordable cause it works the same way. Just visit edufrance.
Be welcome to France, we need interesting american students in our benches


----------



## akajjred

Thanks for all the info man.


----------



## Joelline

I can strongly recommend _The Ultimate French Review and Practice: Mastering French Grammar for Confident Communication_ by David M. Stillman. It has clear explanations, tons of practice exercises, and, best of all, a full answer key in the back. It's significantly less dreary than _Schaum's Outline of French Grammar,_ but Schaum's is also acceptable. You can get a very cheap used copy of both of these at amazon.com or half.com.


----------



## macta123

Books by Hachette and CLE are very good (they impart French-French methods) of teaching. I am presently using the books by both. They are very good. And also reffer to web-sites of learning French (There are so many). So  Go Ahead (Allez-y) !!


----------



## Nurzik

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me if there is a good comprehensive grammar book ?

thanks,


----------



## cherine

Hi Nurzik,
There are so many. I use the Bescherelle, it's simple and quite exhaustif.


----------



## vaderas

Hi

I use 'French Grammar and Usage' and 'Practising French Grammar' by Hawkins and Towell and I find them easy to understand and use as a reference guide as well as working through the books in general.

Sheena


----------



## vbergen

bonjour a tous. J'étudie français et anglais aussi.   
Pour apprendre grammaire du anglais, j'ai acheté un bon livre qui s'appelle: "English grammar in Use" of Cambridge. 
¿Est-ce que vous avez une suggestion sur un bon livre pour apprendre grammaire française?   

merci

(excuse-moi pour mon mauvais français)


----------



## Viola_

En tant que prof de francais (et d'anglais), je recommanderais :'La grammaire des premiers temps' ainsi que : 'Grammaire progressive du francais' mais ce sont des livres unilingues.

Bonne chance!


----------

